# Pompano Fall Run



## REDFISH KING

Does anyone know if pompano make a fall run , I heard from a couple of people that they do , Im new to the pompano fishing, but early spring I finally caught a good bit of them and there fun to catch and even better to eat ... So im just wondering if they do


----------



## kingfisher27

I think Sept/ Oct there is a fall run which is around the time the water temp starts changing. After the first "cold snap", I usually start fishing for pomps/ flounder as they start the annual move. The june grass is still here in Destin but if it clears I'll be trying for pomps too. Gold hooks with sand fleas are killer.


----------



## kingfisher27

Fall Fishing in Northwest Florida


----------



## Chasin' Tales

Yes they do! I seem to do better in the fall vs. spring. You can catch pomps thru November often into December. It gets a bit chilly out there starting in November. Good luck!


----------



## Ultralite

after the fronts start moving through, i look for any south wind and especially in late ocy. and all through nov.

they taste better to me in the fall rather than the spring...


----------



## bbe

The biggest pompano I ever caught was on Christmas eve. bbe


----------



## REDFISH KING

Thanks for the info guys...


----------



## Guthooked

I have been catching pompano the last few weeks.


----------



## JonnyT

*Easter and Thanksgiving*

Generally the best times of the year for pompano fishing, in my experience anyways, with a very experienced pompano junkie. Bigger fish and more of 'em.


----------



## Charlie2

*Fall Pompanos*

I fish both runs, but like the Fall run a bit better because I believe the fish are larger. I think that it's because thy've been sucking up bait and getting fat all Summer. When the (water temps) starts getting cooler, they start moving East and later, South.

This Fall Run also affects many species of migratory fish. They're moving already, just fattening up a bit more for the move South where they will spend the Winter.

Bundle up and you can catch Pompano(and other fish) well into December. JMHO C2


----------



## Pompano Joe

No doubt the fall fish are fatter. Come on cold front!


----------



## JonnyT

A few Thanksgivings ago, me and REW caught 15 or so, so there ya go.


----------

